# Pasture management HELP!



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I used to pile up the horse poo on 4 acres into piles in each paddock then allow it to break down. Now all i do is at the end of each feeding session in each paddock (3 days) I drag around chain harrows behind my quad bike and spread the poo. I apply about 3 ton of lime a year to get the PH of the soil up and sweeten the grass. The poo turns to soil attracting worms and the lime helps to control parisites. If worming the horses I keep them off the pasture for a few days to assist in controling the spread of medical cemicials. I also use garlic for worms.


----------

